# Need help on dosage please



## greddytalon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi there, 

I just purchased an 8.8oz container of Microbe-Lift Dry Ammonia Remover and Water Conditioner however, the dosage is only written in ounces and grams. I have no idea how many teaspoons or tablespoons to put in. Please help. I've tried searching online extensively and I can't find anything. 

I'm looking to treat a 125 gallon tank, it's got extremely toxic levels so I need to do this asap...any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if it is an extremely toxic level, try a 50% x 2 per day. It will be better than adding chemical.

And it will be more useful for you to figure out why it is at that level so you don't have to worry about it again.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I would have to agree with charles a large water change is probably better then the chemicals.


----------

